# www2 SS DERRYNANE



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

CAN ANY OF YOU OLD SALTS GIVE ME ANY INFORMATION OF THE "DERRYNANE"----MY FATHER SERVED ABOARD HER DURING THE SECOND WW AS A DECK OFFICER. ANY INFORMATION WOULD BE APPRECIATED.(Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Derrynane*

Hello 

There were two ships named DERRYNANE.

Built in 1943 as EMPIRE MACALPINE official number 123106 

Merchant Aircraft Carrier 
1943 MOWT managed by Wm Thomson & Co, Edinburgh.(Ben Line) 
1946 McCowen & Gross Ltd, London. Converted to 4970 g.t.cargo ship. 
1947 *DERRYNANE*, same owners. 
1951 *HUNTSBROOK*, Power SS Co. Ltd. 
1959 *SUVA BREEZE*, South Breeze Nav.Co, Hong Kong. 
1965 San Fernando SS Co, Panama. 
1965 *DJATINGALEH*, chartered to Djakarta Lloyd, Indonesia. 
1966 *SAN ERNESTO*, San Fernando SS Co. 
1968 *PACIFIC ENDEAVOUR*, managed by Jaguar Shipping Corp, Hong Kong. 
1969 Cia.Nueva del Oriente, Panama. 
1970 scrapped Hong Kong.
----------------------------------------

There was a DERRYNANE official number 166532 built in 1938 that was a war loss. 
The German battlecruiser 'Admiral Hipper' sunk the 'ss DERRYNANE' (4,684t) on 12th February 1941. She was travelling in convoy from Lourenco Marques to Immingham. The convoy was attacked about 400 miles SE of the Azores. The DERRYNANE was hit by shell fire and blew up with the loss of all aboard.

Regards


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

*Ss Derrynane*

SS DERRYNANE

She belonged to the Limerick Steamship Company, and was on the Ireland UK Continental run, I had many a good night on board when she was running to Liverpool, as my friend was the Chief Officer., I was then with Fyffes on the ''SS Matina'' and Garston Docks and The Queens Docks come to mind. The Limerick Steamship Co., are now long since gone. Derrynane is a small town in South Kerry and she was named after same. 
PS. I AM REFERRING TO SS DERRYNANE OF EVENTS ABOUT 1963 OR THEREABOUTS. 

Regards.


----------



## arthurryan (Feb 16, 2007)

I served on the "Suva Breeze" from Nov 1961 to July 1965 as deck cadet for 17 months and the remainder as Third Mate. She of course was the "Empire Mc Alpine" in her early years. I have a photo of her if anyone is interested and I can figure out how to post a photo.

Happy Days.


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Moved to ship research. Originally in Shaw Savill Forum but I believe this vessel was never associated with that company.


----------

